# Umfrage zum Heft: Warum sind Sie kein Abonnent?



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Umfrage zum Heft: Warum sind Sie kein Abonnent? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Umfrage zum Heft: Warum sind Sie kein Abonnent?


----------



## Sentionline007 (30. Mai 2011)

Done!

Sehr schnell zu beantwortende Umfrage, very nice. So sollten sie sein...ohne drumherum zu brabbeln klick klick, fertig.


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. Mai 2011)

1. Weil ich nicht gerne einen 1 oder 2 Jahresvertrag abschließe, weiß jetzt nicht genau wie es bei euch aussieht, aber bei anderen zeitungen is es oft so, dass man dann nur in einem bestimmten zeitpunkt kündigen kann sonst verlängert sich alles.

2. Weil ich einmal die Magazinversion kaufen, dann mal wieder mit DVD und ab und an auch die Luxus Version ... das Ändert sich nach Lust und Laune.

3.Weil ich in Österreich wohne, aber an der Grenze zu Bayern und mir das Heft aus Deutschland hole, wo es um einiges billiger ist. Beim Abo würde ich die zusätzlichen Kosten für Österreich mitzahlen.

4. Früher wollte ich grundsätzlich kein Abo, heute sind die Prämien im vergleich vor 4-5Jahren nicht mehr so gut. zumindest meine Ansicht.


muss aber dazusagen das ich das Heft eigentlich schon ewig jedes Monat kaufe ... 
das wars ...


----------



## alm0st (30. Mai 2011)

Schnell und einfach, so muss das


----------



## CHICOLORES (30. Mai 2011)

naja ich steh um 6:00 Uhr auf und komme frühestens um 18:15 wieder heim - ein Heft ist nur ein Teil mehr was ich mit mir rumschleppen müsste. Am besten finde ich egtl. ein System wie bei der welt - die man als App haben kann 

Einfach für die Smartphones ne App wo dann am Vorabend die Datei automatisch runtergeladen wird (offline betrieb) und dann ab dafür - kann man dann ganz gechilled in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln das Handy rausholen und das durchlesen ... ich nehme auch keine Bücher mehr mit!

ein 2 Jahres Abo für mein iPhone mit ner guten Prämie - dann wärt ihr meine Helden!!!

Ne DVD könnte man ja dann per Image zur Verfügung stellen und aufm Home PC laden ^^

grüße


----------



## Genghis99 (30. Mai 2011)

In den 80ern hiess es : "Video killed the Radiostar". Heute Heisst es "worldwideweb killed the printmedia"


----------



## BikeRider (30. Mai 2011)

Feddich. Das ging schnell


----------



## Gowron (30. Mai 2011)

Ich brauchte nie ein Abo und hatte mir am Anfang der PCGH ,die Zeitschrift häufig gekauft ! 
Später ,wurde meiner Meinung nach zuviel "Meinungsmache" getrieben und zu deutliche 
Fürsprache für gewisse Produkte dem Leser aufgezwungen . Die Neutralität fehlte viel zu oft !


----------



## Willforce (30. Mai 2011)

1. Ich aboniere erst eine Zeitschrift, wenn es eine mit Werbeblocker gibt. 

2. Das blättern kostet mir schon zu viel Zeit! Ich will klicken und sofort beim Artikel landen.

3. Warum wird heutzutage überhaupt noch so viel Papier verschwendet, wenn doch alles im WWW zu finden ist?!?!

4. Ich hasse Heft CD's die den Noob-Käufer dazu verleiten den ganzen Kram auszuprobieren und damit letztendlich unnötige Fehler im System herbeizuführen.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2011)

@ PCGH

Täusch ich mich, oder kam die Umfrage auch schon via Mail an die Abonennten?


----------



## El Sativa (30. Mai 2011)

ich brauche zwischendurch meine dosis klolektüre. dafür lohnt dann nicht wirklich ein abo, da ich mir zusätzlich klopapier kaufe. zudem ist das papier dafür zu hart. 
mit den meisten prämien kann ich beim abo nichts anfangen, da ich vergleichbares schon habe oder es einfach nicht brauche. is halt pech für mich.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (30. Mai 2011)

Willforce schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 3. Warum wird heutzutage überhaupt noch so viel Papier verschwendet, wenn doch alles im WWW zu finden ist?!?!
> [...]


 
Dito. Das WWW ist gross genug. Da kann man auch alles nachlesen.
(Das wäre auch meine Antwort auf die Umfrage)


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. Mai 2011)

so jetzt is mir nochwas eingefallen, ein PDF Abo bzw überhaupt ein pdf kauf wäre keine schlechte idee ... 
oder zumindest wenn man das heft kauft kann man es downloaden ...
oder es ist auf der dvd drauf ... 
mir ist schon klar das es dann viel mehr raubkopiert wird, aber ein pdf archiv durchzusehen wenn man was nachlesen will ist viel einfach und komfortabler als da mal den ganzen stapel hefte durchsuchen.


----------



## Dae666mon (30. Mai 2011)

Warum kein Abbo?? Weil die PCGHW inhaltlich extrem nachgelassen hat. Ich habe die letzte Ausgabe die ich gekauft hab mal mit einer von vor 3 Jahren verglichen. 1. viel mehr Werbung, 2. die Tests sind weniger ausführlich, was bringt es mir wenn 30 Sachen gleichzeitig getestet werden, ich danach aber trotzdem noch im Inet nachschauen muss um für mich wichtige Details zu erfahren, da kann ich mir die Zeit sparen und gleich die Fakten aus dem Netz beziehen. 3. euer Lektorat, überfliegen die nur die Texte oder korregieren die auch mal was??

Fakt für mich ist, so lange die PCGHW in der Form erscheint, kauf ich sie mir nicht mehr.


----------



## Spinal (30. Mai 2011)

Mir ist ein Printmedium schon wichtig. Zum Beispiel der Bericht "15 jahre 3D". Ich sitze eh schon viel vorm Computer, da such ich mir nicht noch solche Artikel aus dem Netz.
Und gerade bei schönem Wetter kann man dann ganz entspannt auf dem Balkon lesen, oder das Magazin mitnehmen. Ich muss nicht alles digital haben.

Aber zum Heft ansich, ich kaufe es mir nur in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Aber in der aktuellen Ausgabe interessierte mich am meißten der Artikel über die mechanischen Tastaturen. Und der war total schlecht. Die Maße der Tastaturen stimmten nicht, Rechtschreibfehler (Cherry Schwartz) und bei einem Artikel über mechanische Tastaturen sollte man mehr auf die Unterscheide der verschiedenen Schalter eingehen. So finde ich die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Cherry MX Schalter (die meist verwendet werden) schon recht wichtig. Hier wird der Eindruck vermittelt, "mechanische Tastatur = super Tippgefühl".
Toll hingegen finde ich die Bonus Codes. So konnte ich den verpassten Artikel zur Black Widow im Netz nachlesen.

Aber solche Sachen habe ich schon häufiger erlebt, dass die Testkriterien nicht nach meinem Geschmack/Prioritäten gewählt werden. Oder eben Fehler zu finden sind. Oder ich mich im Internet schlau machen muss, da der Artikel nicht ausführlich genug ist usw.

Ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung, vielleicht treffen solche Artikel ja nur meinen Geschmack nicht. Finde zum Beispiel viele Artikel über die Geschichte von Hardware gut, wie eben oben genanntes "15 jahre 3D" oder "AMD Inside".

Edit: Mein Vorposter hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. . . 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Mai 2011)

Dae666mon schrieb:


> Warum kein Abbo?? Weil die PCGHW inhaltlich extrem nachgelassen hat. Ich habe die letzte Ausgabe die ich gekauft hab mal mit einer von vor 3 Jahren verglichen. 1. viel mehr Werbung, 2. die Tests sind weniger ausführlich, was bringt es mir wenn 30 Sachen gleichzeitig getestet werden, ich danach aber trotzdem noch im Inet nachschauen muss um für mich wichtige Details zu erfahren, da kann ich mir die Zeit sparen und gleich die Fakten aus dem Netz beziehen. 3. euer Lektorat, überfliegen die nur die Texte oder korregieren die auch mal was??
> 
> Fakt für mich ist, so lange die PCGHW in der Form erscheint, kauf ich sie mir nicht mehr.


 
Grüß Gott,

Kannst Du mir bitte mal konkret die Vergleichausgaben nennen, die angeblich belegen sollen, dass wir mehr Werbung haben und die Tests weniger ausführlich sind? Welche Details haben gefehlt? Danke!



<> schrieb:


> @ PCGH
> 
> Täusch ich mich, oder kam die Umfrage auch schon via Mail an die Abonennten?


 
Ja, aber die Umfrage werten wir separat aus.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2011)

> Ja, aber die Umfrage werten wir separat aus.


Also kann/darf man 2x mit machen wenn man Abonennt ist?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Mai 2011)

Bin gespannt, wann der Erste "Ihr habt auch ein Heft?" antwortet. 

Das leidige Thema "Es gibt doch alles kostenlos im Internet" stimmt übrigens nicht, auch wenn man das an jeder sich bietenden Stelle wiederholt. 20 bis 50 Herstellerprodukte im Direktvergleich (Netzteile, Grafikkarten, Mainboards) gibt es wo? Ich meine jetzt keine Tabelle, wo die Specs der Hersteller abgeschrieben wurden, sondern Messwerte. Das gibt's nur bei uns im Heft. Diese Specials nehmen dem Argument "nicht ausführlich genug" viel Wind aus den Segeln – wobei wir natürlich platzbedingt auf Randthemen wie die Verpackung keine Rücksicht nehmen können. Oder ein aktuelles Beispiel: Grafikkarten-Undervolting. Wo gibt's das in dieser ausführlichen Form noch? Diese Liste lässt sich beliebig fortführen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die Überschrift irreführend. Es sollte doch eher heißen "Warum sind Sie (kein) Abonnent"?


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wann der Erste "Ihr habt auch ein Heft?" antwortet.



Nun beschwörs auch noch herbei 

Ich weiss nicht ob dies ein Bug auf der Abo Seite ist, aber wenn ich mein Heimatland Luxemburg auswähle stehe mir genau 0 Optionen für Abos zur Wahl 
Oder liegt das daran dass ein Auslandsabo für Luxemburger afaik teurer wäre als sie am Kiosk zu kaufen (war in der Vergangenheit jedenfalls mal so, sorry falls es nicht mehr der fall ist)


----------



## drakenbacken (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ein großer Freund der PCGH. Und da mir klar ist, daß auch die Mitarbeiter dieser Zeitschrift nicht von meiner Zuneigung alleine leben können  kaufe ich auch regelmäßig das Heft. Und das schon seit Jahren, fast so lange, wie es die PCGH gibt. Seither habe ich kein einziges Heft ausgelassen. Mehr als ich kann euch ein Abonnent auch nicht bieten... oder?


----------



## Dae666mon (30. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Grüß Gott,
> 
> Kannst Du mir bitte mal konkret die Vergleichausgaben nennen, die angeblich belegen sollen, dass wir mehr Werbung haben und die Tests weniger ausführlich sind? Welche Details haben gefehlt? Danke!
> 
> ...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Mai 2011)

Warum bin ich kein aboment?
ich habe doch alle gläubigkeiten für das magazin.

Nun es liegt an der tatsache das ich schwanke manchmal mit DVD oder die DVD premium oder nurdas magazin.
warum ??? das liegt daran das ich auch die PCA lese und diese es nicht ohne DVD gibt, deswegen sind die Vollversionen manchmal doppelt was mich störrt.
Dann fehlt der PCGH DVD die einmalligkeit, macht eine show mit hardwarethemen, das würde für mich ein kaufgrund sein für die DVD version.Dann würde ich vielleicht ein abo machen.
Ich lese die PCGH Zeitung Monatlich brav bezahlt mit genuss.
Perfekt ist diese nicht immer.Aber in letzter zeit sind gute Wissenartikel in der Print.


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Das leidige Thema "20 bis 50 Herstellerprodukte im Direktvergleich (Netzteile, Grafikkarten, Mainboards) gibt es wo? Ich meine jetzt keine Tabelle, wo die Specs der Hersteller abgeschrieben wurden, sondern Messwerte. Das gibt's nur bei uns im Heft. Diese Specials nehmen dem Argument "nicht ausführlich genug"
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das Problem ist das einem eine Übersicht mit sovielen Artikeln nichts bringt, wenn in dieser zu jedem Produkt nur 5 Sätze geschrieben werden und der Rest in eine Tabelle "geklatscht" wird.
Zumindest für mich sind Tests mit 3-5 Produkten sehr viel interessanter, aber nur wenn diese sorgfältig ausgewählt sind.(Beispielsweise 1 Highend Modell, 2 Mainstream und ein Lowend Modell.)
Diese Tests können/müssen dann aber auch alle Informationen bieten!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Also kann/darf man 2x mit machen wenn man Abonennt ist?


 
1x mitmachen reicht.


----------



## abo@computec.de (30. Mai 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Nun beschwörs auch noch herbei
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob dies ein Bug auf der Abo Seite ist, aber wenn ich mein Heimatland Luxemburg auswähle stehe mir genau 0 Optionen für Abos zur Wahl
> Oder liegt das daran dass ein Auslandsabo für Luxemburger afaik teurer wäre als sie am Kiosk zu kaufen (war in der Vergangenheit jedenfalls mal so, sorry falls es nicht mehr der fall ist)


 
Hallo bofferbrauer,

die Luxemburg-Seite im Aboshop ist noch nicht komplett. Das bitten wir zu entschuldigen. Auch die Abopreise sind in Luxenburg höher als innerhalb Deutschland.
In Ihrem Fall wenden Sie sich einfach per E-Mail an computec@dpv.de mit Ihrem Abo- und Prämienwunsch.

vielen Dank
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

[X] Ich bin Abonement, weil es einfach nicht alle Inhalte online gibt. Z.B. keine Abo-Umfragen für Opera-Nutzer. Nichtmal für Opera-Nutzer, die es notgedrungen mit Chrome als Zweitbrowser versuchen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Mai 2011)

Kein Geld für sowas. Kann froh sein, dass ich mir ab und zu neue Hardware und Games leisten kann.


----------



## Milkyway (30. Mai 2011)

Mit Opera (11.1) Lädt die Umfrage nicht, mit Firefox gehts aber, nur so zur info 

Ohne jetzt nachzuschauen find ich auch das es mehr Werbung geworden ist, einfach vom Gefühl her.. Inhaltlich kann ich das nicht genau beurteilen, aber in letzter Zeit fehlt bei mir immer das Interresse die Hefte zu lesen.. ich sollte wohl mal das Abo kündigen xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2011)

Ihr habt ein Heft?
Ich habbe fertischh.
Ich traue den Briefschlitzsteckern nicht, so manche Post wurde schon nicht zugestellt. Auch rammen manche die förmlich in den Kasten. Da ich eh bisher aus unerklärlichen Gründen zu so einem Kiosk / Zeitschriftenhandel pilger kann ich auch diese paar Seiten dort erwerben und nach Hause schleppen.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2011)

[X] Abonnent. 

Prämie und Preisvorteil haben damals gezogen. In der Summe habe ich vielleicht 50 € für mein 2-Jahres-Extended-Abo gezahlt. Alleine das Corsair-NT damals konnte ich für über 80 € an den Mann bringen. Ja, das waren noch Zeiten.

Die DVD-Ausgabe interessiert mich im Grunde nur wegen den Videos.


----------



## RapToX (30. Mai 2011)

[x] hab kein abo, damit ich wenigstens einmal im monat einen grund habe, vor die tür zu gehen


----------



## Slipknot79 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich habe bewusst die Kreuze so gesetzt, dass PCGH finanziell am schlechtesten und ich am besten aussteigt. Das macht man aus verhandlungstaktischen Gründen immer so (auch Gehaltsverhandlungen), also mehr fordern als man in Wirklichkeit bekommen wird, dem Gegenüber und sich selbst nen Spielraum einräumen. -> Win Win Situation.

Außerdem werde ich die PCGH nicht abonnieren, da die Reallöhne in den letzten Dekaden bestenfalls konstant geblieben sind. Irgendwer muss das nun ausbaden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Mai 2011)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Außerdem werde ich die PCGH nicht abonnieren, da die Reallöhne in den letzten Dekaden bestenfalls konstant geblieben sind. Irgendwer muss das nun ausbaden.



Also ich würde zuerst das gelegentliche Gebechere am Wochenende einschränken, bevor ich 3,99-5,30 €uro für das Heft (= 2 Bier) einspare. Das wäre dann sogar was für die Gesundheit (die eigene und die der Redakteure). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Slipknot79 (30. Mai 2011)

Naja Raff, ich saufe ja nicht mal wirklich.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (30. Mai 2011)

Gute Umfrage, schön kurz gehalten.
Und nein, ich bin kein Abonnent.


----------



## Hleothoron (30. Mai 2011)

[x}Kein Abonnement
Gibt so viele Gründe. Wenn die Zeitschrift gerade einen Artikel/Test über Hardware hat, der mich aktuell anspricht, meistens es wegen Anschaffungsbedürfnis neuer Hardware, dann wird die PCGH auch mal gekauft. Da das finanziell eh nur höchstens einmal im Jahr drin ist und meist gerade das Teil, was einen am meisten interessiert, eben nicht getestet wird, sehe ich keinen Grund darin, meine klammen Finanzen mit einem Abo noch weiter zu belasten. Zudem sehe ich mich der Zielgruppe auch etwas entsprungen. OC, Modding, Casecons, etc. interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, dat Ding soll laufen und wenigstens halbwegs aktuelle Spiele damit zu zocken sein (mein Rechner ist 2-3 Jahre alt und es läuft noch alles, was ich so zocke…und es ist damals schon nur Mittelklasse gewesen) Also komme ich auf 2-3 Ausgaben im Jahr. 


  Bin halt der Typ, der sehr zielgerichtet einkauft und schon Monate vorher plant, was es sein soll und wie man die Kohle zusammenbekommt 



Der typische Nachteil eines monatlichen Printmediums ist eben die Aktualität. Ich stöber gerne und häufig in den News um tagesaktuelle Infos aufzusaugen, das kann kein Printmedium bieten. Ich wäre aber durchaus bereit für interessante, umfangreiche Artikel/Tests in pdf-Form auch einen Mikro-Payment-Obolus dazulassen (z.B. 1 €) und das Heft nicht zu kaufen. Oder eben das ganze Heft als pdf. Die Hemmschwelle im Internet mal schnell ein paar Euro dazulassen ist – zumindest bei mir – niedriger als im Laden (Steam… ).


----------



## 4clocker (30. Mai 2011)

[x}Kein Abonnement
Ich nehm die PCGH immer an der Tanke mit und gut is


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Mai 2011)

Ziemlich simpel: Ich halte meinem Zeitschriftenhändler die Stange, mit dem ich beim Kauf immer ein schönes Schwätzchen halte .... geht aber bald in Rente, von daher wirds mit dem Abo wohl doch bald was - der Amazon-Gutschein hats mir da angetan, ist nebst Steam und iTunes der Shop wo ich eh am meisten Geld lasse. ^^




Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Außerdem werde ich die PCGH nicht  abonnieren, da die Reallöhne in den letzten Dekaden bestenfalls konstant  geblieben sind. Irgendwer muss das nun ausbaden.


 Die sind de facto sogar gesunken (rat mal warum es der Export-Wirtschaft so gut geht, DE ist in Europa zum Billiglohnland geworden ) ..... ausserdem ist ein Abo insgesamt betrachtet sogar billiger als der Kauf am Kiosk.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin seit diesem Monat wieder ein Abonennt. Der Grund ist relativ simpel. Ich habe im Forum ein Gehäuse gewonnen. Da ich mir sowiso eins kaufen wollte, habe ich die gesparte Kohle in ein 1-Jahre-Abo gesteckt. Das heißt, ich habe das Geld trotzdem gespart, da ich mir eh jeden Monat die PCGH kaufe. Also praktisch eine Win-Win-Win.... Situation. Aber was mache ich nun mit dem gesparten Geld für das Gehäuse...


----------



## Hackman (31. Mai 2011)

*Wo ist der Fragebogen? ich seh da nix
*Firefox 4.0, AdBlock Plus abgeschalten


----------



## Mr.Knister (31. Mai 2011)

Was ist eigentlich zu gewinnen?
Ich meine: Welche Spiele?


----------



## 4blue (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin schon mehrere Jahre Abonnent, da ich auch mal meine Augen weg von meinen Monitoren bewegen möchte und die PCGames oder PCGH auch als Ritual immer entspannt auf dem Balkon mit einem Kaffee "genieße". Aber ich zähle mich ja auch noch zu den Old-School Leuten hier


----------



## Anchorage (31. Mai 2011)

Also wegs einem USB Stick im Tricko Format einer Sound of Game CD einer Wasserkühlflüssigkeit und einer Wärmeleitpasste mach ich keine ABO ich holle mir die Dinger mal im Kiosk wenn ich lust darauf habe.


----------



## Cola_Colin (31. Mai 2011)

Opera 11.10 zeigt keine Umfrage an, musste auf Firefox ausweichen. Zweigleisig fährt man wohl am besten 

Bin seit Jahren Abonnent, das 400W NT von Tagan, das ich als Premie erhielt läuft noch aktuell in meinem PC 
Hauptpunkt ist einfach, dass es viel gemütlicher ist, das Heft per Post zu erhalten. Ich stehe auf Versandhandel


----------



## davehimself (31. Mai 2011)

bei mir liegt es nur an meiner generellen einstellung gegenüber verträgen mit laufzeit. wenn möglich immer finger weg davon. ich will selbst bestimmen wann ich etwas kaufe und wann nicht.


----------



## Bruce112 (31. Mai 2011)

wiso ich kein abo teilnehmer bin ? 

1 jahr lang mich zu binden ist nicht mein ding , liegt an meine chromosomen . 

das ist wie ob man ne auto kauft marke BMW und bis zum Tod soll man nur diese marke fahren sollen , nööööö  



mann sollte das jeweils jederzeit kündbar machen .
prämien zu geizig .

beispiel zb mit den enermax lüfter silence  nur eine wer benutzt heutzutage noch ein gehäuse mit 1 lüfter ,wenn schon prämie dann richtig 3 stück oder garnicht .


ich kaufe selber beim kiosk wenn innteresanter themen drin sind .

zb laptop innteressiert mich überhaupt nicht , hatt nichts in pcgames hardware zu suchen.

dann sollte man Laptop hardware oben in zeitschrift schreiben .

wenn man schon 1 jahr lang gebunden ist sollte der vertrag automatisch enden . ohne kündigungsschreiben ,die ganze welt dreht sich nicht um pcgamesharware ,es kann auch sein  das man den vertrags ende vergisst ,


falls jemand noch verlängern will eine email sollte reichen .

und ausserdem ich hab meine zweifel wo meine adresse daten usw irgendwo verkauft werden .


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (31. Mai 2011)

Abo seit der ersten Stunde und kann nicht klagen!


----------



## Fröschlein (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe es auch in die Umfrage selbst geschrieben, aber auch gerne hier nochmal für alle:

[x] Ich war mal Abonnent und habe es gekündigt

Eure Foren-User-Titel, die von der Anzahl der Beiträge abhängen (z.B. Komplett-PC-Aufrüster), sind schon die beste Erklärung ... ich bastel einfach viel zu wenig an meinen PCs, um wirklich jeden Monat ein Hardware-Magazin zu lesen. Ich kaufe mir lieber ab und zu das Heft am Kiosk, sofern mindestens zwei interessante Titel-Themen dabei sind, die mich aktuell interessieren. Ich komme so auf 4 - 6 Hefte im Jahr.

Und ergänzend: ich kaufe regelmäßig Print-Medien - wenngleich ich schon denke, dass die meisten (alle?!?) Infos auch kostenlos im WWW zu finden sind, würde es mich viel (VIEL!!) zu viel Zeit kosten um die wichtigsten Infos so kompakt und zugänglich aufzubereiten und auszuwerten.

Gruß,

Fröschlein


----------



## hAS3 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich für meine Teil lese (inzwischen wieder) sehr regelmäßig.
Und auch immer nur die Magazin Version. Die Inhalte der DVDs interessieren mich meist kaum.
Hatte ne ~1 jährige Phase in der mein Interesse für PC Hardware gegen 0 ging -> "Heftpause"
Aber ich habe auch irgendwie Angst vor einer Bindung. Oder das man vlt nach Ablauf ein weiteres Jahr aufgebrummt bekommen könnte.
Im Zuge der Umfrage aber tatsächlich mal die Aboseite aufgerufen und ein nettes Studenten Abo entdeckt.
Wer weiß, ob ich mir nicht doch eins hole...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Online-Leser, der Umwelt zu liebe. Alles was man im Heft findet, kriegt man durch ein paar Klick's im Netz auch so hin. Gut, manche Inhalte der DVD mögen für den ein oder anderen ein Anreiz sein, für mich jedoch nicht. Würde viel Geld und Zeit, für beide Seiten, sparen, wenn man auf Online-Only macht und die Natur freut sich auch, obwohl ich nicht so der Öko bin, aber diese Print-******* nervt mich sehr, auch bei anderen Magazinen die ich leider kaufen muss, wegen den Berichten, was beim Thema PC aber aus bleibt.


----------



## Earisu (31. Mai 2011)

Da ich kaum Zeit für Zeitschriften hab und diese dann auch noch relativ teuer sind (DVD´s interessieren mich net) hol ich mir auch keine Abos. PCGH als Iphone app oder als Android app fürs klo wäre perfekt  

Wenn die dann z.b. die Option das Heft durchlesen und news von der Website anbietet würd ich sogar monatlich dafür zahlen. Ansonsten steht genug auf den Websites sodass ich mir das Heft sparen kann...


----------



## Freddydouh (31. Mai 2011)

Weil meine Eltern es nicht erlauben


----------



## B00 (31. Mai 2011)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich zu gewinnen?


 Ein Ein-Wochen-Abo


----------



## ChaoZ (31. Mai 2011)

Freddydouh schrieb:
			
		

> Weil meine Eltern es nicht erlauben



Dasselbe hier. Wenn ich die Zeitschrift will, soll ich in den Kiosk Rennen und sie mir holen. ^^


----------



## B00 (1. Juni 2011)

Wann wird das Ergebnis der Umfrage veröffentlicht ?


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juni 2011)

Tja... da die Umfrage nicht in meinem Opera erscheint (und ich werde den Teufel tun und irgendwas abschalten, ich möchte mir kein Augen-Herpes einfangen) gibt's auch keine Antwort. 
Hätte es ein Standard-Quickpoll nicht auch getan?


----------



## MisterG (1. Juni 2011)

4blue schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mehrere Jahre Abonnent, da ich auch mal meine Augen weg von meinen Monitoren bewegen möchte und die PCGames oder PCGH auch als Ritual immer entspannt auf dem Balkon mit einem Kaffee "genieße". Aber ich zähle mich ja auch noch zu den Old-School Leuten hier


 
Sehe das ähnlich. Ausserdem gibts eben in der Print schon Sachen die so nicht im Netz zu finden sind. Ausserdem ist es einfach viel entspannter wenn man sowieso den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzt sich raus auf die Terrasse zu sitzen, ein kaltes Getränk zu schlürfen und einfach etwas in der Print zu stöbern.

Und das Preis-Argument das einige bringen lass ich in 99% der Fälle auch nicht gelten. Guckt mal in eure Signaturen da stehen oft PCs die 1000 Euro und mehr kosten und dann rumjammern wegen 5 Euro für ein Heft im Monat.


----------



## maxkno (1. Juni 2011)

Ich schau ob ich das ganze noch lesen kann. Es gibt auch welche die sind mit einer Lesebrille "bestraft". Und einige Sachen kann ich nicht mehr lesen, weil zu klein . Und für ne Lupe fühle ich mich noch zu jung. Bin aber vielleicht auch nicht die Zielgruppe.
Dann der/die Test/s. Nur einfach mal so als Beispiel: Seite mit vier Grafiken: Gerät XY wird in den ersten beiden Grafiken/Tabellen aufgelistet in den restlichen Tabellen/Grafiken nicht mehr. Warum ist nicht zu ersehen. Oder es tauchen Geräte auf ..aus dem "Nichts".

Also, kaufen nach : Brauche ich es oder nicht.


----------



## Spinal (1. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe es, wenn man sagt, man kriegt auch alle mit ein paar Klicks  so hin, aber so ganz stimmt das ja nicht. Im PC Bereich ist es halt  wirklich extrem, da gibt es unheimlich viele ausführliche Infos im Netz.  Aber halt auch nicht alles.  Zb. einen Supertest aus der Sportauto findet man in der Form ja zb. gar nicht im Netz. Allerdings patzt die PCGH genau da in meinen Augen. Die Qualität der Berichte ist einfach nicht immer gut. Auch musste ich überlegen, welche Spiele mit den Abkürzungen beim Leistungsindex gemeint sind. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das sich ein PCGH Neuling dieses Magazin kauft. . .



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich bin Online-Leser, der Umwelt zu liebe. Alles was man im Heft findet, kriegt man durch ein paar Klick's im Netz auch so hin. Gut, manche Inhalte der DVD mögen für den ein oder anderen ein Anreiz sein, für mich jedoch nicht. Würde viel Geld und Zeit, für beide Seiten, sparen, wenn man auf Online-Only macht und die Natur freut sich auch, obwohl ich nicht so der Öko bin, aber diese Print-******* nervt mich sehr, auch bei anderen Magazinen die ich leider kaufen muss, wegen den Berichten, was beim Thema PC aber aus bleibt.


 
Hmm, verstehe nicht, warum die Print-******* dich so sehr nervt? Must ja nix kaufen. Ich fände es total schade wenn es alles nur noch digital gäbe. Und zum Thema Öko, ich weiß nicht ob das Papier nicht unterm Strich umweltfreundlicher ist, als wenn man die ganze Zeit ein elektronischens Gerät zum lesen am laufen hat.


bye
Spinal


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Juni 2011)

hi,

ich bin kein abonnent, weil ich schlicht und ergreifend keinen briefkasten habe sondern nur einen briefschlitz in der tür.

und da beim letzten abo, welches ich hatte, der briefträger trotz loben, bestechen und erpressen nicht in der lage war das heft z.b. unter die fußmatte zu legen oder seine origamikünste beweisen zu müssen, durfte ich 2/3 der ausgaben bei der post abholen

generell gehöre ich aber auch zu denjenigen, die gerne lesen und sich das heft regelmäßig holen. wie bereits geschrieben  im bus sitzen aufm weg zur arbeit oder nachmittags auf dem balkon das heft durchblättern ist für mich genußvoller als alles aus dem i-net zu "blättern"

ps.: meistens die magazinausgabe, da mich oft die sachen auf der dvd nicht so brennend interessieren


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2011)

Was mich bei der Umfrage ein bisschen gestört hat:
Was soll man ausfüllen wenn man überhaupt keine Prämien will?! 

Ich kaufe das Heft ja nicht wegen so einem ollen Wässerchen für die Wakü oder weiss sonst was. Sondern weil mich die Zeitung interessiert.


----------



## fornax7.10 (1. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> PCGH_Raff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 20 bis 50 Herstellerprodukte im Direktvergleich  (Netzteile, Grafikkarten, Mainboards) gibt es wo? Ich meine jetzt keine  Tabelle, wo die Specs der Hersteller abgeschrieben wurden, sondern  Messwerte. Das gibt's nur bei uns im Heft. Diese Specials nehmen dem  Argument "nicht ausführlich genug" viel Wind aus den Segeln – wobei wir  natürlich platzbedingt auf Randthemen wie die Verpackung keine Rücksicht  nehmen können.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso!

[X] kein ABO, den mich interressiert eben nicht alles! Zudem kauf ich mal DVD, mal Magazin oder Premium


----------



## debalz (1. Juni 2011)

Weil ich nur zu bestimmten Themen gerne ein Heft in der Hand halte...


----------



## Deimos (1. Juni 2011)

Gute Frage, gekauft wird das Magazin eigentlich monatlich. Kann man das Heft gleich online abonnieren oder ist das noch wie vor einigen Jahren, als man Bestellkarten eingeschickt hat? 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Gute Frage, gekauft wird das Magazin eigentlich monatlich. Kann man das Heft gleich online abonnieren oder ist das noch wie vor einigen Jahren, als man Bestellkarten eingeschickt hat?
> 
> Grüsse,
> Deimos


 Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert --> Online Abos


----------



## KaterTom (2. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufe mir das Heft jeden Monat im Supermarkt. Abo- Fesseln sind nichts für mich!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mein Abonnement vor zwei Monaten auslaufen lassen. Grund war einfach nur, dass sich die Artikel im Laufe eines Jahres viel zu häufig wiederholen (Super-Lüftertest Nr. Drölfzig) und ich beim Lesen déjà-vu Erscheinungen bekam. Seitdem kaufe ich mir das Heft am Kiosk wenn etwas drinnen steht, was mich wirklich interessiert. Ausserdem könnten die Testtexte pro Gerät etwas umfassender sein. Beim 120 Hz Test in 03/11 zB standen zu jedem Monitor nur 3-4 Sätze, aber das war jetzt kein Kündigungsgrund.

Mir würde es besser gefallen, wenn es weniger Ausgaben im Jahr gäbe, der Inhalt der Hefte sich dafür aber weniger wiederholen würde.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte ein neues Abo abschließen aber durch den miesen Abo "Service" wurde das nichts.

Hintergrund :
Das Abo hätte in ca. 6 Wochen anfangen sollen (zum damailgen Zeitpunkt)  und mit dem ausliefern des ersten Heftes sollte die Rechnung  kommen.
Leider hatte ich VOR erhalt des ersten Heftes schon eine Mahnung erhalten warum ich nicht bezahlt hätte.
Da ich weder eine Entschuldigung (wurde ja als Zechepreller hingestellt) erhalten hatte war es das für mich.


----------



## thescythe (3. Juni 2011)

> *Umfrage zum Heft: Warum sind Sie kein Abonnent?*


Was würde denn dafür sprechen ??


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juni 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Was würde denn dafür sprechen ??


 
Unfassbar gute Artikel: Jetzt im Handel: PCGH 07/2011 mit 1 Stunde Hardwarevideos, Mini-PC selbst bauen, Grafikkarten-Tuning plus Titan Quest

Und sowas monatlich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Unfassbar gute Artikel: Jetzt im Handel: PCGH 07/2011 mit 1 Stunde Hardwarevideos, Mini-PC selbst bauen, Grafikkarten-Tuning plus Titan Quest
> 
> Und sowas monatlich.
> 
> ...


Meinte dieser nicht "was würde denn für ein Abo sprechen"? Er kann es sich ja auch einfach so im Kiosk und Co kaufen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Juni 2011)

Ganz einfach :

Ich hasse es an laaaaaange Verträge gebunden zu sein und kaufen zu MÜSSEN, auch falls mich mal eine Ausgabe gar nicht interessieren sollte.

Im Grunde kaufe ich eh jede Ausgabe. Zumindest in letzter Zeit.

Aber ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass ich nach meiner nächsten Systemaufrüstung auch erstmal das Interesse an aktueller Hardware verliere, weil ich dann eh erstmal wieder mit meinem PC rundum zufrieden bin und mich dann eher online umschaue.

Aber 1-2 jahres-Verträge gehen für mich gar nicht. Ich hasse es schon, dass es bei meinem Internetanbieter nicht anders geht. Das ist der einzige so lange Vertrag den ich habe. Ansonsten gar nix. Telefon = Pre-Paid ( 8ct. ) Versicherungen hab ich nur das nötigste , halt Auto/Motorrad Versicherung , sonst nix. Keine Altersvorsorge, keine Rechtsschutzversicherung, keine Hausrat , keine Privat-Haftpflicht.

Ich hasse solche Verträge , die mir monatlich das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.

Wenn man das Abo monatlich kündigen könnte wäre ich wohl schon seit 2 jahren Abbonent, aber das Gefühl :"Ich komm aus diesem Schei... Vertrag nicht raus!" , das will ich nicht.

Und nach meinem nächsten System werd´ ich wohl eh erstmal wieder nur online lesen. So gesehen wäre ein Flexibleres Angebot mit kürzerer Kündigungsfrist wohl erfolgreicher. 1-2 Jahre ? No way !

Ich denke 2 Monate Kündigungsfrist wäre ein perfekter Kompromiss aus planbarkeit und Freiheit. In der heuten Zeit per E-Mail sollte doch so eine kurze Kündigungsfrist kein problem mehr darstellen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. Juni 2011)

stand mist


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Juni 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Abonnement vor zwei Monaten auslaufen lassen. Grund war einfach nur, dass sich die Artikel im Laufe eines Jahres viel zu häufig wiederholen (Super-Lüftertest Nr. Drölfzig) und ich beim Lesen déjà-vu Erscheinungen bekam.


In den letzten zwölf Monaten gab es exakt zwei Lüfter-Marktübersichten (Ausgabe 09/2010 und 03/2011) mit je 25 Testmustern auf fünf Seiten, daher kann ich die Kritik ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. 
Damit decken wir sowieso nur die wichtigsten Neuerscheinungen ab. Im Preisvergleich gibt es z.B. allein für Lüfter im 120-mm-Format über 300 Einträge.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Juni 2011)

Hackman schrieb:


> *Wo ist der Fragebogen? ich seh da nix
> *Firefox 4.0, AdBlock Plus abgeschalten


 

Öhm .... ich seh aber auch kein Quickpoll oder sowas !? Dachte man könnte hier nur reinschreiben !? ( Firefox 4.0.1 )


----------



## sensitron (3. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt ein Heft? 

Ich kauf mir die Zeitschrift wenn dann so, steh nich so auf Abos.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2011)

Mit einem Abo ist man festgelegt. Ohne kann man flexibler bei der Wahl der Ausgabenversion sein.
Außerdem bedeutet ein Abo, im Voraus zu bezahlen.
Sowas kommt ja nun garnicht in die Tüte. Erst Leistung zeigen, dann gibt es die Kohle! 
<kazinnnng> 

Soooo... ich sehe jede Menge Dreck flimmern. Da ist nichts blockiert. Keine Umfrage auf der Heftseite. Mehrmals aktualisiert, keine Änderung. Mein Opera sträubt wohl kategorisch.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Keine Umfrage auf der Heftseite. Mehrmals aktualisiert, keine Änderung. Mein Opera sträubt wohl kategorisch.



Nö. Da ist auch keine Umfrage zum anklicken, sonst würd ich die doch zumindest mit dem neuesten Firefox 4.0.1 sehen !? Die veräppeln uns  Ist wohl nur zum reinschreiben ...


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2011)

Boah... Na sowas! Die veräppeln ihre Kunden! So geht das ja nicht. Wenn ich ein Abo hätte, dann würde ich es sofort kündigen. 

Nein, im Ernst. Das ist wirklich nichts. Entweder ist das ein Bug in Opera 11.11 oder an der Seite ist was faul. Aber wenn andere Browser auch blind sind.... Blocker generell aus, Flash an, JS an.... alles wabert,nervt, flimmert, zappelt, das es eine Pracht ist. Aber keine Umfrage.


----------



## thescythe (3. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Unfassbar gute Artikel: Jetzt im Handel: PCGH 07/2011 mit 1 Stunde Hardwarevideos, Mini-PC selbst bauen, Grafikkarten-Tuning plus Titan Quest
> 
> Und sowas monatlich.
> 
> ...


 Tja Raff leider nichts für mich dabei und dann auch noch monatlich !?

1. Vor ca. 5Wochen einen HTPC auf ITX Basis fertiggestellt für meinen alten Herrn .
2. Strom sparen ? Wenn Du wüsstest was meine 2 Rechner verbrauchen, dann käme eine Anfrage ob ich nicht Lust hätte einen Artikel drüber zu schreiben ^^
3. Bei Grafikkarten mal die Herstellerpaste tauschen, bringt auch einiges !
4. Lüfter-Tests, einer meiner Spezial Themen, da wo mir so schnell niemand etwas vormacht, Leise ist mit nicht Leise genug 
5. Fehlkäufe, kann mich nicht erinnern das ich in den letzten Jahren mal einen Fehlkauf hatte, gute Recherche hilft da ungemein .
6. Titan-Quest, hab ich schon im Steam-Account .
7. Aufrüstplan Prozessoren ? Hab einen i3-550 und einen i7-2600K, da gibbet imo nicht viel ^^


Btw, dass ganze mag vllt. so rüber kommen, dass ich mich vor ein Abo drücken möchte - Dem ist absolut nicht so, weil ich schon ziemlich lange am PC schraube und meine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe in ca. 20Jahren da wäre ein Abo eine Subvention für eure Kaffeekasse ^^

P.S. Für Menschen die sich damit beschäftigen wollen und noch relativ Frisch im Thema sind, wäre eure Zeitschrift die erste Adresse um mal zu schleimen ^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Juni 2011)

Milkyway schrieb:


> Mit Opera (11.1) Lädt die Umfrage nicht, mit Firefox gehts aber, nur so zur info


 
Komisch, bei mir klappte es anstandslos mit Opera


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

Opera, Chrome, viele Firefox-Versionen - aber IE scheint zu gehen.
Ob man so die hiesige Zielgruppe repräsentativ abdeckt?


----------



## knarf0815 (3. Juni 2011)

bin abonnent aber leider noch immer *OHNE* meine ausgabe 07/2011 
gruß


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. Juni 2011)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> bin abonnent aber leider noch immer *OHNE* meine ausgabe 07/2011
> gruß


 Die habe ich schon seit ca. 1 Woche da liegen


----------



## Liza (4. Juni 2011)

Willforce schrieb:


> 1. Ich aboniere erst eine Zeitschrift, wenn es eine mit Werbeblocker gibt.
> 2. Das blättern kostet mir schon zu viel Zeit! Ich will klicken und sofort beim Artikel landen.
> 3. Warum wird heutzutage überhaupt noch so viel Papier verschwendet, wenn doch alles im WWW zu finden ist?!?!
> 4. Ich hasse Heft CD's die den Noob-Käufer dazu verleiten den ganzen Kram auszuprobieren und damit letztendlich unnötige Fehler im System herbeizuführen.


 
Bin  genau der gleichen Meinung.

Ergänzend dazu:
Ich hab früher häufiger mal Zeitschriften einzeln gekauft, aber mein Fazit ist das es nach 2-3 mal durchblättern als Altpapier in der Wohnung versauert. Ich bekomme im Netz alle Informationen die ich brauche, da muss ich mir weder ein Heft einzeln noch ein Abo zulegen. Und Software von Heft- CD's DVD's bekomme ich auch im Netz, zumal ich schon seit lagem keine optischen Medien mehr nutze.

Wozu gibt es USB Sticks, PDF Reader auf den Handys?
*Es gibt da ne Marktlücke, und zwar der Kauf der Zeitschriften als PDF für Mobilgeräte an kleinen Mediastationen in etwa so wie die Fotodruck- und oder Bestellautomaten (mit Wlan, Bluetooth, USB und Speicherkarten Einschub), direkt im Kiosk. Zum einen würden das so mehr nutzen und zum Anderen würde das enorm Papier sparen.

Bin mir sicher das es das später auch mal geben wird, frage ist nur wann.
*


----------



## Spinal (4. Juni 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Tja Raff leider nichts für mich dabei und dann auch noch monatlich !?
> 
> 1. Vor ca. 5Wochen einen HTPC auf ITX Basis fertiggestellt für meinen alten Herrn .
> 2. Strom sparen ? Wenn Du wüsstest was meine 2 Rechner verbrauchen, dann käme eine Anfrage ob ich nicht Lust hätte einen Artikel drüber zu schreiben ^^
> ...


 
Naja, du kannst aber nicht von dir auf alle anderen schließen. Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit mit ITX Boards beschäftigt zwecks Media PC. Und ich kam zum Schluss, es ist nicht reif dafür, zuviele Kompromisse, meißt nicht stark genug oder grenzwertig für Full HD Filme.
Da es jetzt neue Hardware gibt, würde ich mir die PCGH durchaus kaufen um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen.
Lüftertests usw. interessieren mich auch nicht. Auch zum Thema CPUs und Grafikkarten gibt es haufenweise Infos im Netz. Auf der anderen Seite sind die PCGH Benchmarks sehr gut, wenn auch meißt nicht in den Einstellungen die ich nutze.
Ich vermute allerdings immer mehr, dass man gerade Infos zum thema CPU und Grafikkartzen usw. ausreichend im Netz findet und deshalb ein Magazin nicht nötig ist. Da muss sich PCGH schon was einfallen lassen um sich da abzuheben.
So einen digitalen Kram finde ich schrott, Mediastationen mit PDFs usw. Wird es wohl tatsächlich mal geben, aber die 3 Euro für eine Zeitschrift habe ich dann doch noch. Finde diesen digitalen Wahn, obwohl ich mich durchaus als Technikfreak bezeichnen würde, total blöd.

So, ich geh ins Bett und les noch ein paar Seiten in einem schönen Buch 

bye
Spinal


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

Eine Umfrage ohne Umfrage?
Wo ist da der Sinn?
Ich brauche kein Abo, ich kaufe mir das Heft, wenn ich es lesen will, z.B. wenn ich am Flughafen wieder stundenlang warten muss, wenn ich aufm Klo warten muss () oder wenn ich in der Boutique warten muss ().


----------



## biohaufen (4. Juni 2011)

ich warte bis wieder ne gute Prämie drin ist ala corsair h70 oder damals die hd 5750


----------



## max70 (4. Juni 2011)

Gowron schrieb:


> Ich brauchte nie ein Abo und hatte mir am Anfang der PCGH ,die Zeitschrift häufig gekauft !
> Später ,wurde meiner Meinung nach zuviel "Meinungsmache" getrieben und zu deutliche
> Fürsprache für gewisse Produkte dem Leser aufgezwungen . Die Neutralität fehlte viel zu oft !



Ging mir genauso.Als das erste Heft erschien dachte ich mir wow,endlich eine Zeitschrift nur für Hardware.Keine nervigen Titel wie "Windows 500% schneller mit unseren Tools" etc.Das änderte sich mit der Zeit jedoch.Immer mehr Werbung,Tests immer oberflächlicher,häufige Wiederholungen usw.Zudem glich das Heft immer mehr einem Verkaufsprospekt.Dazu erschien ein Konkurenzheft  das alles besser machte.Leider ließ auch dieses mit der Zeit nach und so kaufe ich seit rund zwei Jahren gar keins mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

max70 schrieb:


> Keine nervigen Titel wie "Windows 500% schneller mit unseren Tools" etc.


 
Dafür steht heute drin "Grafikkarte 30% schneller mit unseren Tricks".


----------



## max70 (4. Juni 2011)

Ich sagte ja,dass sich das mit der Zeit änderte.


----------



## Spinal (4. Juni 2011)

Jetzt haben hier so viele Leute negatives gepostet, die PCGH ist ja kein schlechtes Heft und es wurde ja auch nach Gründen es nicht zu abonnieren gefragt, aber rein interessehalber würde ich mal ganz gerne die Leute hören, die es im Abo haben oder eben gut finden und wissen warum das so ist. Falls die hier mitlesen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Juni 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> Jetzt haben hier so viele Leute negatives gepostet, die PCGH ist ja kein schlechtes Heft und es wurde ja auch nach Gründen es nicht zu abonnieren gefragt, aber rein interessehalber würde ich mal ganz gerne die Leute hören, die es im Abo haben oder eben gut finden und wissen warum das so ist. Falls die hier mitlesen
> 
> bye
> Spinal


Ich habe zwar ein Abo aber es ist nun mal so dass der Unterschied zum Kiosk meiner Meinung nach nur der ist dass man beim Abschluss eines Abos ein Geschenk bekommt, pro Heft wenige Cent weniger zahlt und nicht mehr zum Kiosk laufen muss. Ich habe das MiniAbo abgeschlossen weil der Silent Wings Lüfter das einzige von allen möglichen Abogeschenken war was ich auch wirklich gebrauchen konnte. Und weil ich keinen Bock hatte immer zum Kiosk zu latschen der nicht gerade in der Nähe ist. Beim Abschluss des MiniAbos bekomme ich 3 Hefte für 10,50€, am Kiosk wären 3 Hefte 15,90€. Bekomme also passend zum Abo Geschenk noch über ein Heft Gratis. Das war ein sehr großer Anreiz für mich. 

MiniAbo - 5,40 gespart + Geschenk + frei Haus Lieferung

Nun steht im Kleingedruckten und auch in der Mail die man bekommt das ich nichts machen brauche um automatisch ein ganzes Jahresabo abzuschließen. DAS passt mir ganz und gar nicht. Ich zahle bei der Verlängerung auf ein komplettes Jahr a 12 Ausgaben dann 1x 60€. Ersparnis zum sofortigen Jahresabo via Abo Homepage -> Null € sofern ich das richtig deute gibt es auch kein Geschenk. Aber ich will ja nicht knauserig sein. Mit den aktuellen Jahresabo Beigaben kann ich persönlich eh nichts Anfangen. 

Jahresabo a 12 Hefte für 60€, im Kiosk würden mich die 12 Hefte 63,60€ kosten. Ersparnis auf alle Hefte zusammen gerechnet 3,60€. Ersparnis pro Heft 0,30€, so würde jedes Heft statt 5,30€ nur 5€ kosten. 30 Eurocent Ersparnis pro Heft und man muss fairerweise auch dazu sagen das die Lieferung dazu auch kostenlos ist. Jetzt lasse ich aber nur ein Heft im Monat weg, weil ich im Urlaub bin oder weil ich mit dem Lesen einfach nicht nach komme, was zur Zeit der Fall ist, dann habe ich im Gegensatz zum Jahresabo 5,30€ gespart. 

Abgesehen von den Ersparnissen, das einmalige Geschenk und die frei Haus Lieferung ist das Heft exakt gleich wie in Kiosk. So habe ich, auch wenn es nun etwas überzogen klingt, als zahlender Abo Kunde kein Mehrwert. Ich habe schon in der Umfrage geschrieben das ich mich auf mehr Inhalt auf der DVD oder eine Zusatz CD mit mehr Videos von der Redaktion oder weiß der Teufel zufrieden gebe. Auch wen jeden Monat nur ein Bonbon mit zum Standard Heft beiliegen würde wäre das doch wenigstens ein kleines Zeichen für die Abo Kunden  Wegen 30 Cent pro Heft ... da gehe ich eben mit dem Hund zum Kiosk Gassi und habe mehr davon. Es gibt halt einfach keine großen Prestige Sachen wo man als Neukunde oder Abonnent sagt "Das lohnt sich jeden Monat voll".


----------



## Liza (4. Juni 2011)

Was mich auch stören würde, wäre das der blöde Postbote die Zeitschrift immer knickt und in den Briefkasten quetscht. Das hat man, wenn man sich Die im Laden kauft nicht. Denn oft reißt so auch mal was ein.


----------



## Spinal (4. Juni 2011)

Und im Laden kann man die Konkurrenz probelesen und sich dann entscheiden ob/was man kauft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

Direkte Konkurrenz gibt es ja eigentlich nicht mehr (die einzigen, die es thematisch mal waren, qualitativ imho aber selten, erscheinen jetzt quartalsweise) - und in Heften, die z.T. auch mal was mit Bezug abdrucken, hat man den beschränkten Inhalt in 3 Minuten Kiosk meist vollständig erfasst 
(weiß nicht, ob es drin ist - aber "welche Zeitungen lesen sie sonst regelmäßig/haben sie abonniert?" wäre bei Nicht-Abonennten wohl die interessanteste Frage)


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Direkte Konkurrenz gibt es ja eigentlich nicht mehr


 
Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass man das Niveau nicht halten soll.
Wenn ich da an die aktuelle Ausgabe denke...  So schnell hatte ich noch keine durch.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juni 2011)

Drei Minuten ist etwas kurz gegriffen, aber in der Regel reicht es, wenn man beim Wochenendeinkauf die Lebensabschnittgefährtin schonmal zur Käsetheke schickt und bis sie den französischen Weichkäse aus dem Angebot ergattert hat, hat man in der Zeitschriftenabteilung die relevanten Inhalte anderer Publikationen absorbiert.


----------



## max70 (5. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Direkte Konkurrenz gibt es ja eigentlich nicht mehr (die einzigen, die es thematisch mal waren, *qualitativ imho aber selten*, erscheinen jetzt quartalsweise)



  Das man als PCGH-Mod im ein klein wenig parteiisch ist,geschenkt.Aber so .Allerdings hat auch diese,wahrscheinlich von Dir gemeinte,Zeitschrift im laufe der Zeit nachgelassen.Das quartalsweise Erscheinen hat im übrigen auch Vorteile.Man kommt kaum in die Verlegenheit zwei Drittel des Heftes mit belanglosem Müll aufzufüllen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

Sagen wir mal so: Umgekehrt stimmts. Würde man PCGH nicht lieber mögen, wäre man wohl woanders Mod 
Aber ich hab durchaus ne zeitlang am Kiosk zwischen beiden gewählt - und dann doch regelmäßig zur PCGH gegriffen. Es nützt mir einfach nichts, wenn man schweine teure Soundsysteme/Gehäuse/... durchgängig nur gelobt werden (selbst wenn ich in den Preisklassen kaufen würde, würde ich wissen wollen, wo die Schwächen gegenüber gleich teurer Konkurrenz oder noch teureren liegen) oder wenn Netzteile drei Awards erhalten, weil sie die 12 V Leitung bis an die Grenzen der Spezifikation übersteuern.
Die Wakütests waren brauchbar (und wesentlich häufiger, als in der PCGH), aber nicht besser, als manch online-Material und oft so voller Beweihräucherung (wahlweise einzelner Marken oder der Testmethoden), dass ich mich meist lieber auf die Ergebnisstabellen beschränkt habe.
(mag sein, dass ich erst im Niedergang gekauft habe - aber es gab sie erst nach nem Umzug am Kiosk)


----------



## max70 (6. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (mag sein, dass ich erst im Niedergang gekauft habe - aber es gab sie erst nach nem Umzug am Kiosk)



So wird's wohl gewesen sein.Besser sind die "Tests" in der anderen dewegen aber auch nicht.


----------



## Spinal (6. Juni 2011)

Welche Magazine gibt es denn noch, also um welches Konkurrentmagazin geht es hier?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich geht es in diesem Thread um Gründe für/gegen ein PCGH-Abo und nicht um andere Publikationen, weshalb das Thema an dieser Stelle nicht weiter ausgeführt werden muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

Nuja - der wechselnde Kauf von Heften verschiedener Verlage IST ein Grund gegen eine dauerhafte Bindung an eines 
Aber wie gesagt: Es gibt mitlerweile kein anderes mehr, das in auch nur annähernd vergleichbarer Häufigkeit oder Umfang (oder -imho- Qualität) erscheint. Entweder man mag das Konzept von PCGH allgemein nicht und kauft sie nie/selten, oder man mag es, hat keine Auswahl und kauft sie immer und könnte sie dann ebensogut abonnieren (wenn man nicht zwischen PCGH-Versionen wandert)
Man hat ja auch nicht nicht-c't-Abonnent, weil ab und zu auch ne Chip kaufen würde.

@Spinal: Auch wenn ich es mir nicht nehmen lasse, die Konkurrenzsituation allgemein als Argument für/gegen Kauf/Abo zu nennen, lasse ich es lieber sein, Konkurrenzprodukte, die ich schlechter finde, namentlich zu nennen. Das kann für einen Betreiber sonst üble Folgen haben, wenn die Konkurrenz in seinem Forum herabgewürdigt wird. Wer das Magazin anhand meiner Beschreibung wiedererkennt, wird vermutlich eh meine Meinung nachvollziehen können - wer nicht, dem will ich keine Meinung vorgeben.


----------



## Spinal (6. Juni 2011)

Okay, kein Problem, kann ich auch verstehen


----------



## fornax7.10 (7. Juni 2011)

Also die Zeitschrift ist perfekt dafür wenn ich meinen Pc tunen oder gar einen neuen bauen will, dazu brauch ich kein ABO.
Was mich stört, wenn ich die Zeitschrift regelmäßig kaufen würde sind  die brachialen Tabellen, die einen fast erschlagen.
Wie gesagt zum Pc bauen oder tunen ist das Heft immer der Bringer! aber als normales Heft ....ist halt naja ...ein Heft... in dem viele Test drin sind, wobei ihr mich mit der Ausgabe 7/11 schon dazu verleitet ein neuen miniPC zu bauen


----------



## Darkwing (11. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich wollte ja Abonnent werden, aber die Prämie "Sapphire Pure White Fusion E350" gibt es aktuell nicht mehr. 
Kommt das Board noch einmal oder wird es etwas vergleichbares geben? Danke für die Info und Gruß Darkwing


----------



## Jan565 (11. Juni 2011)

Zum einen habe ich derzeit kein Geld für ein Abo und zum anderen bekomme ich alle informationen die mich interessieren auch so im Internet. Allerdings würde ich mir schon ein Abo holen wenn ich es könnte, schließlich haben Heft mit interessanten Programm inhalten auch was für sich. Hin und wieder ganz nützlich und vor allem sind es manchmal auch Kostenpflichtige Programme die man so relativ günstig bekommt.


----------



## Manicmanuel (11. Juni 2011)

Ich wechsel zwischen den Versionen .. lass mal eine aus weil ich garkeine Zeit dafür hab... es gibt in meinem Haushalt (+Freundin) nur 2 Zeitschriften..... PCGH..... und (wegen der Freundin) eine Fernsehzeitschrift


----------



## BikeRider (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine Umfrage ohne Umfrage?
> wenn ich am Flughafen wieder stundenlang warten muss,


 

 Auf dem Flughafen wartet man auf dem Klo ? Ich will nicht fliegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Auf dem Flughafen wartet man auf dem Klo ? Ich will nicht fliegen.


 
Du kennst die Länder und deren Küche nicht, aus der ich komme/in die ich fliege.  Stundenlange Sitzungen aufm Klo sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## kamiki09 (12. Juni 2011)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte ja Abonnent werden, aber die Prämie "Sapphire Pure White Fusion E350" gibt es aktuell nicht mehr.
> Kommt das Board noch einmal oder wird es etwas vergleichbares geben? Danke für die Info und Gruß Darkwing


 
Ich schließe mich da mal an!


----------



## Spyware (13. Juni 2011)

kamiki09 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich da mal an!


 
Ich auch ***NEU** Sapphire Pure White Fusion E350*+"Angebot aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht für Österreich möglich" 
Wie viele Unzulänglichkeiten will man Abo-Interessenten denn noch in den Weg stellen....


----------



## Darkwing (14. Juni 2011)

Schade, dass hier keiner reinschaut und Fragen beantwortet...


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juni 2011)

Ich bin kein Abonnent, weil das AMD Fusion Mainboard aus ist!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Juni 2011)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte ja Abonnent werden, aber die Prämie "Sapphire Pure White Fusion E350" gibt es aktuell nicht mehr.
> Kommt das Board noch einmal oder wird es etwas vergleichbares geben? Danke für die Info und Gruß Darkwing


 
Hallo, der Ansturm auf dieses Board als Prämie war sehr groß, daher ist unser  Vorrat schon komplett vergriffen. Leider können wir diese Prämie auch  nicht nochmal anbieten.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Juni 2011)

Ich nehme es mir seit knapp 1,5 Jahren vor mir endlich ein Abo zuzulegen oder zum Geburtstag oder Weihnachten schenken zu lassen.... nur kam es bisher seltsamerweise nie dazu...
Entweder waren die interessantesten Prämien bereits vergriffen oder ich habe den Gedanken schon wieder verloren, trotzdem passiere ich weiterhin brav ununterbrochen  jeden Mittwoch im neuen Monat den Kiosk. 
Ich nutze intensiv das Forum (+App) und das Magazin, beides hat eben seine Vorzüge. 
Allein die DVD is jedes mal verdammt viel wert und super zusammengestellt. 

Sicher habe ich in diesem Jahrhundert irgendwann nochmal euer Abo. 

Edit: ich eindeutig froh, wenn ich mal nicht 12 Stunden am Tag nur vor dem PC oder Smartphone hocke ( Arbeit und abendliches Zocken) und das Magazin im Garten etc. durchstöbern kann.
Ahja, ich steh auf Grafiken und Tabellen im Vergleich und davon gibts im Heft ja zum Glück ausreichend.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Juni 2011)

Ich war bisher nur am Forum und am Clan hier interessiert, werde aber jetzt doch öfter zum Heft greifen. Allerdings nicht per Abo.


----------



## robbe (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte 4 Jahre ein Abo. Habe es dann aber gekündigt, weil ich immer seltener zum lesen kam. Jetzt kauf ich nur ab und zu mal noch eine Ausgabe am Kiosk.


----------



## Jimini (15. Juni 2011)

Ich spiele kaum, ergo liegt bei mir der Fokus nicht auf Spielerechnern. Zudem nutze ich kein Windows, was die Umsetzbarkeit der meisten Artikel weiter stark einschränkt. Darüber hinaus bin ich seit Jahren nicht mehr darauf aus, eine möglichst schnelle Kiste auf dem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben. Das seit Jahren laufende c't-Abo und vereinzelte iX-Käufe haben mehr oder weniger nahtlos an die PCGH-Käufe angeknüpft und bisher fahre ich damit letztendlich besser. Ich bin wohl einfach kein Teil der Zielgruppe mehr.

MfG Jimini


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Juni 2011)

Der Hauptgrund für mich nicht zu abonieren ist das Geschäftsgebahren der Vertriebsgesellschaften. Schlechte Erfahrungen hab´ ich zB. mit einem C´T- Abo und PVZ Poppelsdorf gemacht.
Allerdings kaufe ich die PCGH-Print seit 2005 regelmäßig (wirklich, hab´ noch keine Nr. ausgelassen) an meiner Stammtankstelle.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür steht heute drin "Grafikkarte 30% schneller mit unseren Tricks".



Und genau diese Computer-Bild-artigen Schlagzeilen halten mich von einem Abo ab. Einfach mal lassen und mehr WaKü-Tests


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juni 2011)

Dann springen alle LuKü Abonnenten ab 

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das man als Abonnent abgesehen vom Geschenk und der Kostenlosen Lieferung keinen wirklichen spürbaren Mehrwert hat. Wie meine Rechnung zu Anfang zeigt reicht ein Heft auslassen schon aus und man hat gegebenüber eines 1 Jahr Abo Geld gespart.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juni 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und genau diese Computer-Bild-artigen Schlagzeilen halten mich von einem Abo ab. Einfach mal lassen und mehr WaKü-Tests


 
Wenn du ein Abo hast, musst du das Cover gar nicht beachten.  Ein Cover dient dem Zweck, am Kiosk Käufer zu locken. Unsere Angaben stimmen aber, im Gegensatz zu so manch anderer Publikation, die ab und an abstrakt "berechnete" Zahlen zeigen ...

MfG,
Raff

PS: In der kommenden 08/2011 gibt's mehrere Wakü-Themen.


----------



## buzz243 (26. Juni 2011)

cause im f&%#ing usa.
oder ist auch da die lieferung kostenlos?? 
habe alle flughaefen und groessere hotels an der ostkueste abgeklappert, aber nix gefunden. so muss ich immer warten bis mich freunde/verwandte besuchen und die aktuellen mitbringen. 
ausser ich hab was uebersehen...

ABER, wenn ich dann tests (zur kuehlung) sehe und ihr noch scythe luefter verwendet, frag ich mich schon ob ich ein abo will.
z.B. sind die 120er T.B. Silence von enermax (900min@11dB) sehr leise, aber mit ueber 70CFM deutlich staerker. oder taeusch ich mich da


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2011)

Die Herstellerangaben kannst du im Ostküstenkiosk lassen, die messen alle anders.
Große Unterschiede zwischen den Oberklasselüftern gibt es erst, wenn man sie soweit drosselt, dass die Lagergeräusche eine Rolle spielen. Weiter oben macht bewegte Luft halt Krach - egal, wer sie bewegt und wie er die Menge oder den Lärm schönrechnet.


----------



## buzz243 (2. Juli 2011)

soweit ich mich erinnere, sind fast alle groesseren hardware-firmen in asien beheimatet und die angaben kommen von enermax und nicht von nem shop um die ecke...
einzig und allein mein fehler, das ich die angaben fuer metrisch und amerikanisch vertauscht hatte (40cfm vs 70qm3).

ich kann bis zum abschalten ohne probs drosseln.
was aber nicht noetig ist ,da schon bei 12v die 11dB leise genug sind.
alle anderen luefter (egal ob gedrosselt oder silent) die ich in den letzten 2 jahren probiert habe (keine hersteller beschraenkung; bis 30$ stueck), erzeugen bei gleichem lautstaerkepegel (fuer mich: "unhoerbar" wenn die kist rund 1,5m entfernt ist) deutlich weniger luftdurchsatz (was ich ueber temp-fuehler auch sehen konnte).

nebenbei und nicht boese gemeint: ABER, meine frage, ob ich das magazin in den usa "kaeuflich" erwerben kann, war anscheinend nicht der beantwortung wert...


----------



## Mosed (2. Juli 2011)

Gleich mal an der Umfrage teilnehmen. 
Aber schonmal ein Hinweis: Der Webcode 2815 (in der aktuellen Ausgabe angegeben) existiert laut eurem Server nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2011)

buzz243 schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnere, sind fast alle groesseren hardware-firmen in asien beheimatet und die angaben kommen von enermax und nicht von nem shop um die ecke...



Das ändert nichts daran, dass die Hersteller uneinheitlich messen und so bei gleicher Lautstärke z.T. -50/+100% Unterschiede in den Angaben haben.



> alle anderen luefter (egal ob gedrosselt oder silent) die ich in den letzten 2 jahren probiert habe (keine hersteller beschraenkung; bis 30$ stueck), erzeugen bei gleichem lautstaerkepegel (fuer mich: "unhoerbar" wenn die kist rund 1,5m entfernt ist) deutlich weniger luftdurchsatz (was ich ueber temp-fuehler auch sehen konnte).



Das wäre schon eher ein Kriterium (wenn "unhörbar @1,5m Entfernung" bei allen auch mit z.B. "hörbar @0,5m" einherging - natürlich ist es leicht, große Leistungsunterschiede zwischen durchgängig unhörbaren Lüftern zu erzielen  ), wurde aber afaik in den PCGH-Tests bislang nicht nachvollzogen (wobei Vergleich da natürlich z.T. schwierig sind, weil aus praktischen Gründen in unterschiedlichen Leistungsbereichen gemessen wird  )



> nebenbei und nicht boese gemeint: ABER, meine frage, ob ich das magazin in den usa "kaeuflich" erwerben kann, war anscheinend nicht der beantwortung wert...


 
Sorry - da müsste jemand vom Verlag antworten 
Privat würde ich an deiner Stelle, wenn du einen Kiosk mit irgendwelchen anderen C'tec-Heften findest, mal fragen, ob sie dir die PCGH mitbestellen können. Zumindest innerhalb Deutschlands ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Speedi (3. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Gleich mal an der Umfrage teilnehmen.
> Aber schonmal ein Hinweis: Der Webcode 2815 (in der aktuellen Ausgabe angegeben) existiert laut eurem Server nicht.


 
Der Code heißt auch nicht "28*1*5", sondern "28*J*5"!


----------



## Mosed (3. Juli 2011)

Jetzt wo du es schreibst... 
Bei etwas schlechterem Licht und gutem Abstand ist dank der unterstreichung ein Unterschied zwischen einem 1 und J nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## kmf (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin seit Ende 2009 kein Abonnent mehr. Ich habe mein langjähriges Abo gekündigt, weil der damalige Dienstleister nicht in der Lage war, mein laufendes DVD-Abo in ein Premium-Abo umzustellen. Hab daraufhin besagtes Prämium-Abo meiner Frau aufs Auge gedrückt und dafür sogar noch eine geile Prämie kassiert. 

In Kürze wird das aber wieder gekündigt. Meine Frau liest nämlich so gut wie nie in dem Heft. 
Aber die kann ja versuchen mich zu einem neuen Abo zu überreden. Vielleicht motiviert durch eine geile Prämie ...


----------



## BikeRider (5. Juli 2011)

Ich würde aufs Shopping verzichten, wenn die Prämie sofort nach Überweisungseingang meinerseits geliefert werden würde.


----------



## Jogibär (8. Juli 2011)

Ich war Abonnent der DVD-Ausgabe, bin aber für mich zum Schluss gekommen, das Abo zu kündigen. Wenn was Interessantes drinsteht kaufe die Magazin-Ausgabe am Kiosk, wenn nicht dann nicht. Wenn interessante Software auf der DVD drauf ist (wie PCMark 7) kaufe ich auch ab und zu die DVD-Ausgabe. Die DVD-Ausgabe lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht als Abo, denn die Software darauf ist meist nichts Besonderes, und um den Redaktionstagesablauf auf DVD zu sehen, lohnt sich der Preisaufschlag zur Magazinausgabe nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin kein Abonnent, weil:
- ich immer kurzfristig entscheiden will ob ich die Ausgabe mit oder ohne DVD haben möchte
- ich recht selten zu Hause bin und unser Briefträger geneigt ist Zeitschriften eingerollt in meinen Briefkasten zu tun - ja, auch die mit Datenträger.


----------



## foxfoursfive (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich lese die PCGH Zeitschrift schon sehr lange seit 2001, und warum ich kein Abo habe mhh einmal zwecks dem Geld, was es kosten würde und bisher noch nicht so die richtige AboPrämie dabei gewesen.

mfg foxy


----------



## plusminus (21. Juli 2011)

Ich Abonniere nicht weil,
1. nicht mehr Obyektiv bewertet wird.
2. eure Zeitschrift mit Fehlern gespickt ist.
3. Kommentare und auch teilweise Tests nicht den Fakten entsprechen.
4. die Druckqualität teilweise mieserabel ist.
5. Preise und Angaben nicht der Realität (auch nicht der von vor 2 Monaten der aktuellen Ausgabe !?) entsprechen.
und das ist leider noch nicht alles.
Früher hab ich sie mir jedes Monat gekauft  und hatte auch mal vor ein Abo abzuschließen aber als ein paar eurer besten Redakteure gingen und dafür zwei neue nachrückten lies die Qualität eures Magazins deutlich nach, nicht zuletzt weil letztere ihre Arbeit bis heute nicht obektiv machen können oder wollen?. Heute kaufe ich sie mir wenn überhaupt zusammen mit ein paar Freunden oder leih sie mir das ist billiger


----------



## JimJuggy (28. Juli 2011)

Ich abonniere nicht, weil ike schon die Hardwareluxx lese und den Rest macht das Internet. Bei PCGH habe ich immer so ein  bisschen das Gefühl, das verzweifelt nach Themen gesucht wird, um monatlich das Heft zu füllen. Das Luxx hats denke ich am besten gelöst und bringt weniger, dafür bessere Exemplare raus. Wenn aber mal was interessantes drin steht, kaufe ich mir auch die PCGH, kein Thema.


----------



## dietmar99 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich bin kein Spieler, aber interessiere mich für Hardware und baue mir meine Desktop PC selbst. Da PCGH interessante Beiträge zu Hardwarethemen und zum Eigenbau schreibt, kaufe ich das Heft monatlich, d.h eigentlich kann ich gar nicht sagen, warum ich kein Abonnent bin.
Gruß D. Schmidt


----------

